# Inundações/Cheias em Santa Cruz 1996



## Afgdr (19 Out 2013 às 01:45)

Encontrei um vídeo que foi gravado em 1996 aquando de umas cheias em Santa Cruz, Lagoa, na Ilha de São Miguel. Não sei se esta intempérie assolou todo o arquipélago dos Açores, mas parece que caiu muita precipitação em São Miguel, o que causou enxurradas.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZAK-FT1W1s"]InundaÃ§Ãµes em Santa Cruz - 1996 - YouTube[/ame]​

*Autor: Duarte Sousa*


----------

